# Rescued rat has turned out to be pregnant! Anyone in South MS, AL, LS intersted?



## SouthernRatRescue

Hi everyone! I take in rats in need and find them good, forever homes. I reticently took in four female rats from someone who had two accidental litters and tried to keep all of the babies and ended up with way to many adult rats to keep up with! They were supposed to have all been separated from the males, but apparently there was to many to keep track of. I have found two of the girls a fantastic new home, but I have two left and one of them is definitely pregnant and I am expecting the babies anytime now! Her belly is huge and I have been able to see the babies moving inside for two days now. She is a very pretty black hooded girl. I do not think they got the one on one attention they needed, so they weren't very used to being picked up or being let out of their cage for playtime. I have been working with them everyday now and they have really become awesome rats. They are used to being picked up now, love climb up on my shoulder and love being scratched and petted! They absolutely love their out-of-cage playtime and that's all they want to do now! I have the pregnant girl I have named "Mary" in her own cage now, and the other girl I have left in with my own rats. She is fawn hooded with dark ruby eyes and is very good with other rats and very sweet. I am hoping to find her a good home as well. But I was wondering if anyone in the southern areas of Louisiana, Mississippi, or Alabama would be interested in adopting one of the babies? I am hoping to find good owners here that are already educated on rats and I know will give them a good home as pets and not as snake food. The other two girls were solid Agouti and fawn, so there could be a variety of colors in her litter. I am not expecting anything but standard ears and coat. The babies will be handled daily and will be fed lab blocks and given fresh fruit and veggies when they begin to eat solids. I will add updates and pictures to this thread when the pups are born and as they grow. I am not asking a re-homing fee, just that they go to a great home. I am located in South Mississippi, but I am willing to drive and meet you with them. I have attached a picture of her and of her siblings so you can get an idea of what to expect from the litter. I am going to upload some more pictures of Mary tomorrow, and I can add more pictures of her sister still up for adoption as well if anyone is interested in giving her a home! Maybe her and the mother when the babies are weaned?  Just let me know if anyone around here is interested in either of the adults or any of the babies, thank you!


----------



## Grawrisher

Fawn with ruby eyes? Your tugging on my heart strings here, but alas too far away 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties

Aww babies!!! I can't wait to see pics. Thanks for taking them in and giving them their best chance. Too bad you are a little far away I am in Austin,TX


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

Still no babies yet, but she has made a huge nest today and the babies are going crazy in her belly, so I've got my fingers crossed for tonight! Here are some more pics of the momma.


----------



## TexasRatties

I would say today or tomorrow if she is making a nest good luck with the new additions!!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

Poor baby, her belly is so huge! I have had many pregnant rats before, but she has the biggest belly I have seen on a first time mother! I can just tell she is uncomfortable. Really hoping she has the babies tonight! She has been working so hard on her nest, she has everything piled up so high in one corner you can't even see her unless you standing above the cage, lol. The pictures I posted in the last post were a few days ago, so I am adding some one I took today so you can see the size of her belly! It's amazing how much rat's bellies grow during pregnancy in the last week.


----------



## September

Oooh, she's precious! If I weren't getting ready for three babies already, I'd definitely take some  Do you have a facebook page or something I could share with my nearby rat friends?


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

I don't have a facebook for my rescue yet, but I will make one tonight and post the link! I don't know why I haven't thought of that. That will help so much in getting the word out and with finding homes for these rats! Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Grawrisher

Oh my gosh! If she doesn't have them soon she's gonna explode!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

She just had them!! I'm going to count them and get some pics soon!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

She is being such a great momma! She is not being aggressive towards me at all and has allowed me to pet her and move some of her nest around and licked some baby food off my finger! All the pups are healthy and active and have full bellies. I can see some of them have red eyes and some have black eyes so I'm definitely expecting some beige or fawn babies in there along with black and agouti! I will upload some pictures shortly!


----------



## September

Oh, how sweet! Can't wait to see them  Hope you stick around so we can watch them grow xxx


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

13 Healthy babies! Looks to be just as many if not more red eyed in there as black eyed. Going to be an adorable litter! The momma is being so good, she let me handle the babies in she is being so sweet. These ratties are going to be precious!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

I am definitely going to stick around and keep updating as they grow! I will probably post new pictures everyday, lol.


----------



## Grawrisher

I love threads where baby pics are posted every day


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Day One*

I'm glad you like pictures, because I get kind of camera happy with my pets and rescues! Here are some more day one pictures. I will try and do a line-up photo everyday. There are seven black eyed and six pink/red/ruby eyed. Red eyed on the left and black eyed on the right of the line-up. One of the black eyed babies has a little piece of bedding stuck to it's face  I tried to work it off, but it's on there pretty good and I didn't want to hurt it. I'm hoping momma can get it off better than I can, but if tomorrow morning it is still there, I'm going to try to wet it and work it off again. Other than that, there have been no problems! They are all very active and eating well, I really hope they all make it!


----------



## Grawrisher

Cute little squirmies!!!!!and they all look healthy, Hopefully she's a good mamma!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Day 2!*

All of the pups are doing great! Very active and eating well. I can already start to see the markings on the black eyed pups! It looks like there are two hooded and five solids/berkshire/irish marked black eyed pups. I was able to remove the piece of bedding from the pups face, turns out he is one of the two black eyed hooded babies so it will be easy to keep an eye on him as he grows up! (Might be female, I have not checked their genders yet, I will do that when they get some fuzz.) The mother is doing a fantastic job with them, one of the best if not the best mother rat I have ever had. I have not seen a single pup out of the nest, and she covers them up with paper towel strips when she leaves the nest to keep them warm and safe. She is still being very sweet to me and letting me handle her babies and does not try to move them to another area after I mess with them. She even wanted to come out of her cage for some affection for a few minutes. She is such a wonderful rat and has been such a pleasure to have, I will probably end up keeping her and her sister if I can't find them an amazing home together! But here are some pictures of the pups on their second day of life! And of mom enjoying some much deserved playtime


----------



## September

How cute! I'm loving this thread


----------



## Piff

Precious! I will definitely be following this


----------



## watts300

Holy smokes. You suddenly have a whole lot of rats. 

They all look like thumbs, and the mother looked like she ate your hand before she popped them out. She was huge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

Thanks everyone! I'm hoping I can get the word out through here and this turns out to be a great way to find ratties awesome, rat loving homes! If anyone in my area reads this, please spread the word about these babies! They are going to be very healthy and very socialized and will make wonderful pets! They are all still doing great, I don't think I am going to have any issues with this litter!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

watts300 said:


> Holy smokes. You suddenly have a whole lot of rats.
> 
> They all look like thumbs, and the mother looked like she ate your hand before she popped them out. She was huge.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, they were very unexpected! But I can't help but enjoy them  When I was taking pictures of them yesterday I was thinking the whole time about how much they looked like fingers, lol. And I'm pretty sure the momma was the biggest pregnant rat I have ever had! The pictures didn't give that belly justice, she was even bigger in person. I'm am not surprised at the big, healthy babies that are already showing their patterns on day two! Thanks for posting, and I hope you return!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Day 3!*

All thirteen pups and and mom are still doing great! The pups ears unfolded today  And you can see the black eyed pups markings really well now, definitely only two hooded black eyed. Will be able to tell the red eyed's markings pretty soon too. Here are some pics of them three days old!


----------



## Grawrisher

I can't wait to see the red eyes' markings!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Genders*

I did a sexing today. Seven females and six Males! Both of the black eyed hooded pups are female  In the black eyed solids there are three males and two females. The red eyes are three males and three females. I can't tell their markings or exact color yet, or whether the blacked eyes are black or agouti, but as soon I as I can, I will let you know which are males and which are females.


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Day Four!*

I'm a day late on these, but here they are! I took them yesterday. Boys are the first picture and girls are the second. One male and one female black eyed, mostly solid with a white tipped tail. The white on the males belly comes up his side. He is going to be a very cute little fella  And there are two black eyed mostly solid females, one with the white tip and one without. Very cute together! I'm still unable to tell the exact coloring, but will be able to any day now! Can't wait for that!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Day Five!*

I am staring to see the red eyed's markings! You can't tell in the pictures yet, but I am pretty sure there are three hooded and three solids. There are definitely at least two hooded! They are very active and really starting to crawl around (you can tell by what used to be line-up photo ). I'm really enjoying fostering these guys! They are going to make such awesome pets for someone! But again, the male group is the first picture and female group is the second.


----------



## Piff

Awwww..they're gonna be beautiful


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

I can't seem to upload any more pictures, is there a limit for each thread?


----------



## nanashi7

SouthernRatRescue said:


> I can't seem to upload any more pictures, is there a limit for each thread?





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Days Six!*

Males:









Females:









Hooded (2 males, 3 females):









Variegated black berkshires (one male, one female):

















The rest of the berkshires (3 males, 3 females):


----------



## Grawrisher

Oh my gosh you can actually see the light hooded markings!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*One Week!*

Day seven! SCROLL DOWN TO THE BOTTOM FOR AN ADORABLE VIDEO! I can't tell if any of the fawn berkshires are variegated yet, so any listed as fawn berkshires, could be variegated berkshires.

Males (2 fawn hooded, 2 black berkshire, 1 black variegated berkshire, 1 fawn berkshire):









Females (2 black hooded, 1 fawn hooded, 2 black berkshires [one is variegated], 2 fawn berkshires):

















The hooded pups:

















The black variegated berkshires:

















Other Pictures:

































Male black variegated berkshire pup has a ticklish spot  Video:
View My Video


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Day Eight!*

Males:









Females:









Variegated black berkshires:

























Hooded pups:









Other Photos:


----------



## Piff

They.are.adorable. Thank goodness you're on the other side of the pond ;D


----------



## Grawrisher

Cute little squirmies!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Day Nine!*

Males:

















Females:

















Hooded:









Variegated Berkshire (confirmed fawn veriberk):


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Day Ten!*

Males:









Females:









Hooded:









Veriberk:









































Other pics:


----------



## September

Oh my goodness they're so soft looking and adorable, like tiny blobs of velvet. Ooooh I wish I could take some!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Orphaned litter now being raised with this litter!*



September said:


> Oh my goodness they're so soft looking and adorable, like tiny blobs of velvet. Ooooh I wish I could take some!


Sure you don't want just one?  

There are 25 pups that need homes now! I just took in an orphaned litter of blue hooded and blazed hooded dumbo babies that the momma of this litter is now nursing! There are six boys and six girls! And there are six solid hooded and six blazed hooded evenly split between each gender. Very cute pups I'm guessing they are about a week old. They will be able to be adopted out with this litter. I am following their progress in another thread "Rescued orphaned litter in Gulf Coast area". But here is a picture of them so everyone following this thread can see the the pups available for adoption with these.


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Day 11!*

The pups now have Beautiful, full, soft and shiny coats! They are all doing great and are getting around very well now and have started cleaning their faces! It's adorable 

All still available along with their adopted siblings! So 12 males and 13 females available! If you are in the area and would like to reserve any, or have any questions about them, please let me know!


Males:









Females:









Hooded (spending some time with auntie!):

















Veriberk (fawn veriberk is a female!):









Other pics!









































What the nest looks like with twenty-five pups now:


----------



## September

SouthernRatRescue said:


> Sure you don't want just one?


Some of those hooded and blazed hoodeds girls are pulling on my heartstrings.... And my cage could fit one more....

You're a cruel, cruel temptress!  I will resist!


----------



## shelbygrace97

Wow! They are gorgeous! So tempting D;


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Update*

They all have their eyes open now, both litters. They are starting to nibble on dry food and are drinking out of the water bottle now. They will be ready to go in about a week and a half. I am working on a webpage to list them individually and show new pictures of all of them. I will post it soon!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Website!*

Here is a link to our webpage! There is a complete listing of all of our available rats individually! If you are interested in adopting any of them, just send me an email! Thank you!

Website: http://srrescue.wix.com/southernratrescue


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*New pics!*

Not sure if the website link is working right now, and I know I have been slacking on posting new pics! But here are some I took today to give an update! The older pups will be ready in about a week and the younger in about two weeks. I will try and take some pictures of the males and the females soon, but I can tell you the gender of any of the babies in these pics if anyone wants to know! 


































































































Fighting over food. Too slow!









Momma of the year!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

*Website Update!*

All available rats and babies have been updated with new pictures! If you are interested in adopting any of them, just contact me from the website! If you cannot get to the website, send me a pm and I will send you some individual pics of the ones you are interested in! Thank you to everyone who followed and shared about these babies! 

Website: http://srrescue.wix.com/southernratrescue

Available babies:


----------



## Daniel

Cute. Momma has gotta be ready for a break!


----------



## SouthernRatRescue

Daniel said:


> Cute. Momma has gotta be ready for a break!


Thanks, and yes, she is! She has done an amazing job with them, but she loves being let out of their cage! Lol. She gets playtime with me and the other females everyday. She is such a sweet girl and is so good with everyone.


----------



## Piff

That picture of them fighting over food is too cute for words! You should seriously sent it to National Geographic!


----------



## Snikida

Oh my gosh. I am in love with all of them! I'm in monroe, but my mom claims that haveing 4 rats is hoarding and I already have 3


----------



## winddance

Awwwwe they are all soo cute! Wish i lived closer


----------

